# Installazione vlc [Risolto]

## canduc17

Durante l'installazione di vlc, mi viene dato un errore che non capisco:

```
...

/usr/lib64/libvlc.a: could not read symbols: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `libdvb_plugin.la' with the above command before installing it

make[9]: *** [install-libvlcLTLIBRARIES] Error 1

make[9]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access/dvb'

make[8]: *** [install-exec-local] Error 2

make[8]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access/dvb'

make[7]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[7]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access/dvb'

make[6]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access/dvb'

make[5]: *** [install] Error 2

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access/dvb'

make[4]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access'

make[3]: *** [install] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access'

make[2]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6'

make: *** [install] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1060:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  environment, line 4056:   Called src_install

  vlc-0.8.6-r1.ebuild, line 269:   Called die

!!! make install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Qualcuno sa come poterlo risolvere?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> 
> libtool: install: error: relink `libdvb_plugin.la' with the above command before installing it

 

hai già provato il fix di libtool?

----------

## canduc17

Cioè? Devo riemergere libtool?

----------

## Deus Ex

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Cioè? Devo riemergere libtool?

 

no, ma usare

```
/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh
```

----------

## canduc17

Allora:

```
candooc canduc # /sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh

Usage: fix_libtool_files.sh <old-gcc-version> [--oldarch <old-CHOST>]

    Where <old-gcc-version> is the version number of the

    previous gcc version.  For example, if you updated to

    gcc-3.2.1, and you had gcc-3.2 installed, run:

      # fix_libtool_files.sh 3.2

    If you updated to gcc-3.2.3, and the old CHOST was i586-pc-linux-gnu

    but you now have CHOST as i686-pc-linux-gnu, run:

      # fix_libtool_files.sh 3.2 --oldarch i586-pc-linux-gnu

    Note that if only the CHOST and not the version changed, you can run

    it with the current version and the '--oldarch <old-CHOST>' arguments,

    and it will do the expected:

      # fix_libtool_files.sh `gcc -dumpversion` --oldarch i586-pc-linux-gnu

```

Io ho provato con la prima opzione, visto che non ho mai modificato la CHOST (che è x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)...

Però non so che versione di gcc avevo prima (ora ho la 4.1.1-r1) e quindi ho dato il comando un po' a caso:

```
/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh 4.0
```

Dopo, ho riprovato ed emergere vlc, ma

```
...

/usr/lib64/libvlc.a: could not read symbols: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `libdvb_plugin.la' with the above command before installing it

make[9]: *** [install-libvlcLTLIBRARIES] Error 1

make[9]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access/dvb'

make[8]: *** [install-exec-local] Error 2

make[8]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access/dvb'

make[7]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[7]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access/dvb'

make[6]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access/dvb'

make[5]: *** [install] Error 2

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access/dvb'

make[4]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access'

make[3]: *** [install] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules/access'

make[2]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6/modules'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/work/vlc-0.8.6'

make: *** [install] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1060:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  environment, line 4056:   Called src_install

  vlc-0.8.6-r1.ebuild, line 269:   Called die

!!! make install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Come faccio a sapere che versione di gcc avevo installato prima dell'aggiornamento?

E se la mia CHOST è cambiata (ma non l'ho cambiata io!), come faccio a sapere quale avevo prima?

----------

## crisandbea

@canduc17

sicuramente prima dell'aggiornamento avevi l'ultima versione stabile di gcc, ovvero gcc-3.4.6-r2, o almeno questa dovevi avere, per le CHOST, beh da sole non si modificano  se non lo fai tu. quindi.... se tu dici che non lo hai fatto erano quelle anche prima.

ciao

----------

## Scen

C'è un bug (link) riguardo a questo problema, dicono che si verifica solo su AMD64, in pratica il processo di compilazione di vlc prova a linkare alle vecchie librerie, invece che a quelle nuove.

Tra le soluzione temporanee dicono di rimuovere vlc e reinstallarlo. Prova così e facci sapere!

----------

## canduc17

Scen, grazie mille.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Dopo aver disinstallato il vecchio vlc, l'emersione di quello nuovo è stata una passeggiata!

Ciao!

----------

